# Early Stages of Labor?



## Ainsle15 (Aug 9, 2013)

Hi, I got my goat Daisy about a month ago and when I picked her up I was notified she may be bred. Daisy was a rescue case so the person I got her from did not know when she was bred and therefore I have no idea when she is due. Last night I noticed that she was not at all her self. Usually when I go out there she is jumping up and trying to be the first one to get to the fresh feed lol, however last night she couldn't have cared less about the food. She also was very standoffish with me and would not let me get within a foot or so from her. She kept sniffing all around her, but didn't do much other then that. Tonight she has started eating again, but her personality is still off. When I went out earlier she just wanted to sniff me. She then would walk around the pen sniffing and sticking her front lip up. She also has been holding her tail down all night, which she usually holds up. Her possibly going into labor crossed my mind, but she hasn't looked pregnant to me. Her right side has never bulged as if carrying a kid, but I've also never had a pregnant goat before. 
Any thoughts on what might be going on?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would start with getting a temp. You could always have a fecal done too.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

When was she bred , do you know.

It does sound like pre-labor type stuff.

Any udder development, if so, is it tight?

Can you get pics of her vulva/ bum area and udder, along with a side shot?

But I agree, get a temp on her.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How are things?


----------



## Ainsle15 (Aug 9, 2013)

Her temp has been around 100 F and she has been eating and drinking fine now. I don't know when she was bred or much about her udder development so far. She was milked up until about 2 months ago, so she has had a little bit of one since I got her. Also any advice on how to check that stuff? She does NOT like to be touched around her right belly, under or anywhere near the tail, or her underside, can't even get close to her udder. She takes off like she's had an encounter with fire. She actually tried to bite me yesterday day when I was petting her, which she has never done.

It was quite an adventure getting that temperature let me tell ya! Lol


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Usually their udder starts to grow about a month prior to delivery. But not every doe read the book. Don't milk her though. You want to leave it alone so she has colostrum for her kids.

Can you get a picture of her back end with her tail naturally up?


----------



## Ainsle15 (Aug 9, 2013)

I'll try and get one tomorrow Do their udders get very sensitive as they begin to form? She has become very weary of anything coming near that region


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I don't think sensitive. Probably protecting the milk for the kids.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

I don't know, even my seasoned milker gets touchy about me feeling her up when she's getting close. But at that point she doesn't want me doing anything except scratching her


----------



## Ainsle15 (Aug 9, 2013)

That makes sense, because she is fine with being touched everywhere except for areas that would have to do with a baby. Thank you very much! I'll try and get those pics tomorrow


----------



## Ainsle15 (Aug 9, 2013)

Here are a couple I got. I'm gonna try and get some better ones, the girl just won't stay still! Lol


----------



## Ainsle15 (Aug 9, 2013)

A few more


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Are you sure she is pregnant? She looks slim to me...maybe she is acting funny because of going into a heat.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I also do not see a udder formed. If she has some discharge making you think labor I bet she is in heat.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree, she isn't showing any signs.


----------



## Ainsle15 (Aug 9, 2013)

No they weren't sure if she was truly preggers. She might be going into heat, I didn't really think it was labor, because she definitely hasn't looked pregnant. It was a friend of mine that said it sounded like labor when I described how she was acting. She breeds Boer goats, so I figured she was more experienced in this matter than I am! Lol I still wanted second opinions though and knew that there are people on here that know their stuff! The night she was acting funny the temp here dropped to below zero, so could the cold be effecting her as well? I noticed both her and my wether are both quieter and less active on the colder days and that was by far the coldest night we've had up here in good 'ol N. Indiana


----------



## Ainsle15 (Aug 9, 2013)

Hey ya'll quick update and more questions! Daisy has been doing great, perfectly normal. I took her temp and I was 100.6 F, and she has been eating/drinking fine. It was just that really cold night that she was acting off. Through a lot of communicating with her previous owner we determined that if she was bred, she would be having late January early February babies. Which brings me to my new set of questions lol. Tonight she had some discharge from her vulva. I took a couple pictures, but within the time it took me to refill the water out there it was gone. So, here's what I got 
Everyone has been extremely helpful throughout this whole new goat process so Thank you all so much!


----------

